# General > Music >  Breaking news

## Douglas Cowie

Liquid Blue have changed their name to The Harlands. They hope to have a new website up and running soon with some new material they are currently finishing off in the studio.

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Why the change?? I thought 'Liquid Blue' was much better.


Name guidelines:

"A name should be something that people will remember, something that is easy to say (hence easily repeated and spread). If the definate article is used, then said article should be something which gives off different connotations."


Cant remember where I got that from, but I thought 'Liquid Blue' did a better job than the new name.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Problem is there is another band called Liquid Blue; they are an American dance outfit that have been on the go for quite a while longer than the Caithness Liquid Blue. The band have been approached to play some Glasgow gigs but were advised by the promoters that a name change was required to avoid contractural problems and confusion with web links and the other bands website, etc.

The band went for Harlands as they have always rehearsed in Reiss, so they called themselves after the Harland Road which runs through Reiss.

----------

